# Puppy won't touch her raw food



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

My toy poodles always eat anything sprinkled with Stella Chewy Freeze Dried. Perhaps try that.


----------



## Macee s mom (May 27, 2013)

I should of tried those instead ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Try sprinkling with some freeze dried raw liver. My cats love it... if there is any new meat they are wary of trying I use the powder at the bottom of the container. Here is a link to what I'm referring to:

Stewart Pro-Treat Freeze-Dried Beef Liver Dog Treats

Petco and Petsmart carry it in different proteins: pork, beef, duck, chicken


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy does not like the texture of some raw foods - she very clearly tells me they are gluey, horrible, and she prefers chunks or cooked. Usually it becomes edible if lightly sauteed and cooled... But these days I feed RMBs, and chunks of meat and tripe raw, and cook minces and offal. The finely ground bone does not seem to cause problems if simmered gently (I'd be more wary of baking it). For a puppy, it may simply be a matter of making it look and smell like the food she is used to, by gradually transitioning from the old food to the raw.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

When I first got Stella she was 2 1/2 years old. She refused all raw meals. I finally cut a chicken breast into tiny pieces and handfed her. She ate it and then threw it up in the floor... I gave up at that point. I continued to give Carley her raw meals, but gave Stella another bowl of kibble... it did not take long for her to notice C. had something different and being the girl that she is...she took C's away and ate it as fast as she could. Do you have any more dogs? lol


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

We have Sammi on raw as well...prepackaged frozen nuggets in the morning for convenience, and RMBs in the evening. I found that she will not eat the frozen nuggets when thawed (probably due to the texture), but will eat them frozen just fine. Maybe you can try this with your dog.


----------

